# Dramatic Cut Crease and Smokey Eyes



## mevish (Oct 17, 2010)

*Products Used:*

*Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation Nc40
	Lotion: Dove Body Silk Lotion

	Eyes: Urban Decay Primer Potion, Mac Chrome Yellow , Mac Bright Future (LE)Mac BlackTrack Fluideline,Mac Silverthorn*

*Cheeks: Contour: Mac Golden Refined Bronzer, Mac Blunt, Too Faced Pinch My Petals

	Liquid Liner: Miss Sporty

	Mascara: Bourjois Clubbing Mascara

	Lips: Mac Gel (LE)

	Mac Studio Fix Finish Spray

	Lashes: Eyelure Glamour Lashes*




























*Product Used*

*Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation Nc**40*
*Lotion: Dove Body Silk Lotion*

*Eyes: Urban Decay Primer Potion, Mac BlackTrack Fluideline, Mac Carbon , Light Pink Eye Shadow, Mac Sketch, Mac All Races*, *Mac Shroom*

*Cheeks: Contour: Mac Golden Refined Bronzer, Mac Blunt, Mac Soft and Gentle Mineralize Skin Finish, Benefit Dallas*

*Liquid Liner: Miss Sporty*

*Mascara: Bourjois Clubbing Mascara*

*Lips: Mac Pink Plaid with Deep Purple Lipliner*

*Mac Studio Fix Finish Spray*

*Lashes: Eyelure Glamour Lashes*


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, you are truly stunning girl!

  	And the makeup looks flawless!


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

wow.  loving both of these looks!  

  	the first one is amazing.  i love the contrasts and the sharp lines.  absolutely flawless.


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 17, 2010)

Flawless is a perfect word to discribe these looks. You did such a fantastic job!   Gorgeous!


----------



## vipervixen (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! These are really wonderful...


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## flikka (Oct 18, 2010)

*what a face! you are breathtaking! and the makeup's not so bad either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Senoj (Oct 18, 2010)

Very pretty! I love the colors you used


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 18, 2010)

That first one is fricking awesome!!!!


----------



## Adidi (Oct 18, 2010)

Gorgeous. [as always if i may say ;-) ]


----------



## _LaDolceVita_ (Oct 18, 2010)

Love Love Love!!!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Oct 21, 2010)

Flawless! I love, love , love the cut crease!


----------



## Wandalemur (Oct 23, 2010)

I love your looks. Please post more.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2010)

So gorgeous!


----------



## summerlove (Oct 23, 2010)

The 1st look is simply stunning!, but all of the are really pretty.


----------



## BrittanyD (Oct 23, 2010)

LOVE it!


----------



## cetati (Oct 24, 2010)

The gold look is perfectly applied!


----------



## x0besoz (Oct 24, 2010)

Your make-up is always fab!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 24, 2010)

love love LOVE the yellow cut-crease look... *sigh*.


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh em gee. I LOVE the cut crease look. I always love your looks!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 25, 2010)

I love both looks- they are fierce!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW! I absolutely love the first look! It's soo dramatic and gorgeous! Both of them are super pretty You look beautiful!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Oct 26, 2010)

Super stunning! Very nice!


----------



## jessjess2424 (Nov 28, 2010)

wow so gorgeous there both amazing


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 28, 2010)

aweome, would love to see a tutorial of the first one


----------



## aziajs (Dec 6, 2010)

I always love your looks!


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 6, 2010)

Both looks are stunning!! And you are gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Alize (Dec 6, 2010)

wow! both looks are amazing


----------



## Sevy (Dec 6, 2010)

wow, perfection!


----------



## addicted2mac (Dec 7, 2010)

love the cut crease! =)


----------



## hibiscus (Dec 15, 2010)

Great cut crease!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 15, 2010)

You are ridiculously beautiful! I read your blog and was amazed at how well you wear black lipstick --- I don't know why but it looks almost natural on you.


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 22, 2010)

the first look is incredible!


----------

